# JD 212 interchangeable with what other models?



## ejg593 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a 1983 JD 212 that needs a front grill. I know several of these lawn & garden tractor parts are interchangeable. What other models used the same size grill as the 212?

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe that most of the 200 series used the same grill.


----------

